# Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???



## Bxxt xnglxr (23. Dezember 2007)

Moin moin liebe Boardies,

Weihnachten steht vor der Tür, das neue Jahr ebenfalls und somit rückt für mich mein ISLAND TRIP immer näher 
Ich war dieses Jahr zum 2. Island Festival von Daiwa - Cormoran und Angelreisen Hamburg in Sudavic und wir haben keine 10 Tage später bereits für 2008 wieder gebucht!!!
Nun kommt meine Frage, wer von euch fährt denn wann wo nach island...
was habt ihr für erfahrungen (wo wart ihr wann schon??) oder was habt ihr für erwartungen??

Ich kann allen nur Raten unterschätzt nie die zu erwartenden "Gegner" in den Westfjorden eine ECHTE 20-50lbs Rute ist pflicht (ich fische die daiwa inliner!) und eine Schnur der 30kg klasse ein muss.

konzentriert Euch auf das "selektive" fischen auf großfische (große pilker, xxl Gummis) denn auch dort packen die überall vorkommenden "durchschnittsdorsche" liebend gern zu.
hatte sogar ne doublette auf nen giant jig head!!! ohne beifänger!!

und nun bin ich gespannt, vielleicht den einen oder anderen dort wieder zu treffen (GPS, angel kalle...  ) oder evtl neue boardies kennen zu lernen.

ICH kann es kaum erwarten am 17. Juni wieder auf DIE Insel zu fliegen und vielleicht den Traumfisch zu fangen.

greetz, frieden und blumen, ein frohes fest, einen guten rutsch und eine SAUGEILE saison 2008!!!

grüße

mirco


----------



## Kalli Karpfen (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Ich bin auch zum Festival dabei! Bin schon ganz heiß auf den unfaßbaren Fischreichtum. Mit welcher Gruppe fliegst du denn?
MfG
Kalli


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



Kalli Karpfen schrieb:


> Ich bin auch zum Festival dabei! Bin schon ganz heiß auf den unfaßbaren Fischreichtum. Mit welcher Gruppe fliegst du denn?
> MfG
> Kalli


 
wie auch letztes jahr fliegen wir vom TEAM FISHERMANS PARTNER LÜBECK zum Festival...

schön das du auch wieder dabei bist KALLI 

greetz

Mirco


----------



## Örnie (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Ich bin vom 24.6.2008 eine Woche in Talknafjodur - danche eine Woche in Bildudalur mit Andrees Angelreisen.
Wer ist zu der Zeit noch da ???

Liebe Grüße und Frohes Fest.
Örnie


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



Örnie schrieb:


> Ich bin vom 24.6.2008 eine Woche in Talknafjodur - danche eine Woche in Bildudalur mit Andrees Angelreisen.
> Wer ist zu der Zeit noch da ???
> 
> Liebe Grüße und Frohes Fest.
> Örnie


 
#halso 2 wochen IM Fisch??|krank:

junge junge, da werden dir die arme schmerzen...

grüße

mirco


----------



## HeiGro (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Moin, Moin und noch "Frohe Weihnachten!

Ich fliege mit 3 Angelfreunden am 01.07.2008 zu den Westfjords Region Talknafjördur. Es ist unser erster Besuch und ich bin für Tips und Tricks dankbar. Als Ausrüstung habe ich bis jetzt eine Diwa Inliner, geplant ist eine WFT 2Gang Deep Sea. Aber nun , ;+ welche Schnur, was noch an Angeln / Rollen oder Zusatzgerät? #cWelche Vorfächer, Blei, u.s.w.


Würde mich über Eure Info's, Hilfe, Tips und Tricks freuen.

Petri, #hHeiGro


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



HeiGro schrieb:


> Moin, Moin und noch "Frohe Weihnachten!
> 
> Ich fliege mit 3 Angelfreunden am 01.07.2008 zu den Westfjords Region Talknafjördur. Es ist unser erster Besuch und ich bin für Tips und Tricks dankbar. Als Ausrüstung habe ich bis jetzt eine Diwa Inliner, geplant ist eine WFT 2Gang Deep Sea. Aber nun , ;+ welche Schnur, was noch an Angeln / Rollen oder Zusatzgerät? #cWelche Vorfächer, Blei, u.s.w.
> 
> ...


 
Mit der Inliner bist du schon SEHR gut bedient...
aber ob es nun ne DEEP SEA sein muss?!? im Schnitt fischt man dort zwischen 30 und 60metern, ich würde da evtl zu einer nicht ganz so "großen" rolle raten.
Ich fische zum beispiel die accurate und die daiwa hypertanasensor. darauf habe ich von cormoran die zoom 7 in ca 30kg tragkraft und auf der anderen ne power pro in ebenfalls etwa 30kg (wollte mal beide schnüre vergleichen).
die power pro ist etwas enger verflochten und wird somit in großen durchmessern mein favorit.
an ködern kann ich dir nur raten lass den ganzen "kleinkram" zuhause..
keine patanoster, keine 80, 100 oder 150gr pilker...
nimm giant jigheads von 200-400gr und gummis AB 25cm mit.
selbst "kleine" dorsche von 60-80cm hauen sich die dinger ohne respekt rein...
wenn du dort selectiv auf große angeln willst kann ich dir ne posenmontage mit GANZEN köhlern so um die 30-40cm ans herz legen...
sieht zwar komisch aus ist aber echt GEIL wenn der 300gr proppen mit einem lauten PLOPP untergeht und die multi anfängt zu kreischen 

zum köfis "stippen" nimm dir ein paar makrelenvorfächer mit (mach aus einem mit 5 haken lieber 2 mit 2 und 3 haken!!!) und ein paar pilker von 180-200gr (auch als blei zum stoni fang sehr gut  ) und pack dir ordentlich QUALITÄTS drillinge und wallereinzelhaken ein zum monategenbau.
ebenfalls am besten KEINE vorfächer UNTER 1mm stärke, besser 1,2!! und mache auch bei den wirbeln keine kompromisse...

weiter kann ich dir nur viel spass wünschen, freu dich schonmal auf den tourn, das wirst du so schnell nicht vergessen 

grüße

mirco


----------



## HeiGro (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Moin Mirco,
Danke für die Tips, ich habe als Multi noch eine
ZEBCO TOPIC XM 330 und eine COMMODORE 7L reichen diese Rollen?;+

Die Deep Sea wollte ich mir zulegn damit ich gleich für Norwegen eine Rolle habe und nicht mehrere kaufen muss, aber wenn Du sagst zu big, lasse ich es.

Ich wollte noch eine 2,70 moder 3,00m leichte Pilke so bis 180 g mitnehmen zum Köderfischen oder wenn das Wetter zu schlecht ist zum Küstnangeln, angebracht? Oder anderes Gerät? |kopfkrat

Bis dahin,:vik:

Grüsse, Heiner


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



HeiGro schrieb:


> Moin Mirco,
> Danke für die Tips, ich habe als Multi noch eine
> ZEBCO TOPIC XM 330 und eine COMMODORE 7L reichen diese Rollen?;+
> 
> ...


 
das mit der leichten rute ist eine gute wahl, sei es als KöFi rute oder zwischendurch als "spassrute"...
und zum plattenfischen vom boot oder vom steg ideal...
wichtig bei deinen multis ist das die bremse absolut sauber arbeitet (test: bremse zuknallen=keine schnur... und bei eingestellter bremse schnurabzug ABSOLUT gleichmäßig ohne rucken...) denn sonst geht dir evtl der fisch des lebens durch die lappen!!!

wenn du dir bei deinen rollen nicht sicher bist dann kauf dir lieber noch die deep sea und weihe sie in island ein, sie ist halt nur ein wenig schwerer als andere modelle und "frist" natürlich auch mehr schnur (die mindestens 26-30kg tragen sollte!!!)

ansonsten kann ich dir nur viel spass wünschen und auf erzählungen hoffen wenn du zurück bist 

grüße und guten rutsch ins neue, hoffendlich fischreiche , jahr 2008 wünschen

mirco


----------



## Örnie (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Moin!
@ boot angler.
Kannst du mit helfen wieviel GuFi ich mitnehmen soll??
Das mit der Pose hört sich ja interessant an ... hab ich ja noch nie gehört.
Ich würde mich auch für ne accurate interessieren  - hast du da n tip - preismäßig was zu machen? Ich hab sie nur beim  biggame-shop gefunden.
ich fische ne penn inliner mit 200 - 600g mit ner okuma titus gold 2 gang.
und ne nevercrack mit ner avet mxl.
ne shimano torium 16 ist auch am start... - sollt doch passen oder?!
weißt du ob das rutenrohr mit zum gesamtgepäck zählt ?
vielen dank und liebe grüße


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



Örnie schrieb:


> Moin!
> @ boot angler.
> Kannst du mit helfen wieviel GuFi ich mitnehmen soll??
> Das mit der Pose hört sich ja interessant an ... hab ich ja noch nie gehört.
> ...


 
Also bei uns war es so, max 2 Gepäckstücke zusammen 40kg
ZUSÄTZLICH ein rutenrohr, und das handgepäck maximum 6kg.
allerdings solltest du dich da nochmal bei deinem reiseveranstalter genau erkundigen, denn beim inlandsflug gab es zuerst probleme, dann wurde aber doch alles transportiert...
weiß nicht genau wie es dazu kam und was der grund dafür war, check´s lieber einfach ab.
ich bestell mein tackle alles über FP preise kann ich dir nicht sagen, sorry.
aber die accurate ist der absolute hammer, UNKAPUTTBAR...
Wir hatte jeder ca 10 gummis um die 30cm mit und 5-6 giant jigheads.
dazu ein paar normale jigköpfe mit 10/0 er und 1`/0 er haken und 170-200gr (ich weiß da musst du lange suchen... www.kruse-leutner.de  )
ne handvoll pilker 3-4x 160gr zum köfis stippen 
und paar svenskepilk in 500gr fürn atlantic...

verluste hatten wir so gut wie keine, aber sicher ist sicher...
und vergiss die HARPUNE nicht, ECHT!!!

grüße

mirco

ps:zur not pn, dann gibts ne telenummer und dann können  wir mal in ruhe quatschen...


----------



## Karstein (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

@ Örnie: schau mal hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=108337

Auch wir hatten die Accurate Boss in 270 und 870 in Island dabei, waren oberbegeistert und können sie Dir nur wärmstens empfehlen! #6

Oliver vom biggameshop.de macht die besten Preise - frag mal bei ihm nach den Sonderangeboten. 

Thema Abrisse: bei unseren Starkwinddriften gab es Abrisse, und bei unseren Hausnachbarn sogar so viele, dass sie keine Köder mehr vorrätig hatten. Also lieber in Ruten und Rollen auf das wenige Hochqualitative beschränken und mehr Köder mit ins Gepäck.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



Karstein schrieb:


> @ Örnie: schau mal hier:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=108337
> 
> ...


 
jo, sind halt echt geile dinger 
fische die dann 2008 ERSTMALS als MEIN EIGEN!! 
dieses jahr hatte ich das vergnügen 108cm dorschpower aus ca 20m "tiefe" zu drillen 
und die bremse arbeitet absolut zuverlässig und MEGA fein 
nur begeistert...

grüße

mirco


----------



## Karauschenjäger (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



> =Karstein;1874112]@ Örnie: schau mal hier:
> Thema Abrisse: bei unseren Starkwinddriften gab es Abrisse, und bei unseren Hausnachbarn sogar so viele, dass sie keine Köder mehr vorrätig hatten. Also lieber in Ruten und Rollen auf das wenige Hochqualitative beschränken und mehr Köder mit ins Gepäck.
> Gruß Karstein


Hier würde ich sagen, Karstein, nicht übertreiben, denn unser Team waren die oben zitierten  Nachbarn zu dieser Zeit in Sudureyri. 

Natürlich hatten wir noch genug Pilker, aber in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass Euer PR-Team früher abgereist ist und wir noch etwas länger bleiben würden, das Wetter immer schlechter wurde, wir überdies mehr Abrisse als im Vorjahr in Sudavik #6 (besser !) hatten, haben wir uns gefreut, dass wir noch ein paar größere Pilker von Euch kaufen konnten. Ansonsten, das kann ich versprechen, ist es so "Usus", dass eine ganze Menge Pilker und Vorfächer von den (Vor-)Anglern zurück gelassen und damit auch von den Neuankömmlingen in Gebrauch genommen werden.

Bei dem Wetter, das wir am Schluss hatten, bin ich mit meinen 600 Gramm-Pilkern kaum runter gekommen, ein Gummifisch in der derselben Größe, wie hier im Trööt vorgeschlagen,  wäre sonstwo hin geschwommen, nur nicht mehr in der Nähe des Bootes.

Im Hochsommer mit wenig Wind kommt man auch mit einem 80-Gramm-Pilker gut runter und kann auch große Dorsche fangen, da braucht man nicht einen 2kg-Köhler dran zu hängen, aber die Gegend ist, wie wir schon gehört haben, sehr "dorschlastig"!


*Munter bleiben
Karauischenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter, das wir am Schluss hatten, bin ich mit meinen 600 Gramm-Pilkern kaum runter gekommen, ein Gummifisch in der derselben Größe, wie hier im Trööt vorgeschlagen, wäre sonstwo hin geschwommen, nur nicht mehr in der Nähe des Bootes.
> 
> Im Hochsommer mit wenig Wind kommt man auch mit einem 80-Gramm-Pilker gut runter und kann auch große Dorsche fangen, da braucht man nicht einen 2kg-Köhler dran zu hängen, aber die Gegend ist, wie wir schon gehört haben, sehr "dorschlastig"!
> 
> ...


 
aber da es zur zeit nur um juni und juli geht ist mit einem solchen gummifischt doch sehr gut zu fischen...
sicherlich sollte man auch ein paar köpfe in 300 und 400 gr einpacken, aber wir sind im juni zu jeder zeit mit 170gr rundköpfen und 300gr Giant Jigsheads runtergekommen...
ob im fjord oder im atlantik...

und zu dem 80gr pilker: also in sudavic und co haben unsere pilker BIS 160gr fast nie den grund berührt, denn die wurden im mittelwasser "weggepflückt" von köhlern der 2kg klasse oder dorschen bis 5kg ...
und ICH fliege nicht zum festival nach island um dort 10pfd dorsche zu fangen...

grüße

mirco


----------



## Karauschenjäger (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



> und ICH fliege nicht zum festival nach island um dort 10pfd dorsche zu fangen...
> grüße
> mirco


[/quote]

jo, kann schon sein, 

was Du aber dabei außer acht lässt, der REISEVERANSTALTER möchte aber gerne die Zeiträume zwischen April bis Mitte Oktober (da lag schon Schnee in Sudureyri !) auch abdecken -* es geht also nicht nur um Juni und Juli !*

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.....................*

.


----------



## Reisender (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Sind den die Hütten fertig !!!

Kann mich noch an die Zerreißprobe erinnern vor Monaten !!

Alles wurde durch den Kaffe gezogen und..........:v


Nun wird es hier angepriesen wie ..........na Ja.....;+;+


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

jo, kann schon sein, 

was Du aber dabei außer acht lässt, der REISEVERANSTALTER möchte aber gerne die Zeiträume zwischen April bis Mitte Oktober (da lag schon Schnee in Sudureyri !) auch abdecken -* es geht also nicht nur um Juni und Juli !*

*Munter bleiben*
*Karauschenjäger*
*.....................*

.[/quote]

also bei der anfrage von örnie und HeiGro schon...
ist ja auch egal, ich will mich hier auch nicht "streiten" ...
ICH jedenfalls habe eigentlich auf örnie´s & HeiGro´s fragen geantwortet, ud DA dreht es sich um JUNI/JULI...

@ reisender: mag sein das hier leutzz im AB sich das mauel zerrissen haben, ICH war jedenfall nicht dabei, denn wenn du mal im "warnung vor island" trööt guckst habe ich immernoch versucht die wogen zu glätten.
ICH war da, ICH war begeistert und ICH fahre auch wieder hin.
und JA, die hütten sind fertig (lt. Angelreisen HH, selbst war ich ja noch nicht wieder vor ort, leider...)

grüße
mirco


----------



## Örnie (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Moin Moin!
Nicht streiten...!
@ Karsten 
Ich hab ne wenig gebrauchte Accurate 870N von einem Boardie gekauft.
Ich hoffe ich hab genau so viel Spaß wie Du damit... 

@Boot Angler
vielen Dank für die Mühe ...

@all 
Guten Rutsch ins Angeljahr 2008 & möge die Macht mit Euch sein!

Liebe Grüße 
Örnie


----------



## MetalMen (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Hi!
Endlich kann ich mich jetzt hier auch mal zu Wort melden.
Ich fahr nämlich nächstes Jahr nach Talknafjördur, vom 12.08. bis 21.08.
Und dahingehend hab ich auch gleich mal noch ne Frage zwecks passendem Gerät.
War letztes Jahr schon in Norge und bin auch schon etliche Jahre Kutterangler, d.H. (schwere) Rute mit 30lbs und ner 113er Penn Special Senator ist vorhanden, sowie leichte (Ostsee)Pilkrute mit 150g und ner Tica Taurus und natürlich ne leichte Spinnrute mit 60g so zum Spaß vom Ufer oder auf Platte.
Aber ich denke ne Rute um 20lbs wäre noch ganz gut, oder?
Multi wäre dafür auch schon vorhanden.
Könnt Ihr mir da helfen, etwas Brauchbares, möglichst nicht so teures, zu finden.
Würde erstmal so bis 100€ ansetzen.
Sie sollte auch vom Gewicht her nicht so schwer sein.
Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand was Gebrauchtes abzugeben???
Wäre wirklich ganz klasse von euch.

So, da wünsche ich an dieser allen noch einen angenehmen Jahresausklang und nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

mfg Eric


----------



## Nelson (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

ne 20lb wäre zu empfehlen


----------



## Karauschenjäger (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



Reisender schrieb:


> Sind denn die Hütten fertig !!!
> 
> Kann mich noch an die Zerreißprobe erinnern vor Monaten !!Alles wurde durch den Kakao gezogen und..........:v
> 
> Nun wird es hier angepriesen wie ..........na Ja.....;+;+



Also genau drei Hütten sind in Sudureyri fertig, jedenfalls Anfang September 2007, die übrigen Angler haben in renovierten Häusern geschlafen, die in der Qualität sehr unterschiedlich sind - da muss man z.B. auch in Hinblick eines Bades seine ansonsten mitteleuropäischen Ansprüche etwas herabschrauben, wir durften mal einen Blick rein tun. Ne, dann lieber nicht!

*Was witzig war*: Die Aufforderung oder der Hinweis des Veranstalters am Schwarzen Brett der 3 Häuser, die "Überlebensanzüge" und sonstigen nassen Sachen im Trockenraum aufzuhängen, konnte nicht nachgekommen werden, weil es einen solchen nicht gab. Wir mussten unsere Anzüge an den Gardinenleisten im Aufenthaltsraum aufhängen, denn es hatte fast jeden Tag geregnet. Sah richtig toll aus und roch auch gut!
*
Vielleicht, aber nur vielleicht, fahre/fliege ich ja mal wieder mit,
ansonsten reicht 2 X Island
Karauschenjäger*
...................................................................................

.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



Nelson schrieb:


> ne 20lb wäre zu empfehlen


 
also ne 20lbs rute kannst du gepfelgt zuhause lassen...
ich kann es jedem nur ans herz legen, fischt liber etwas schwerer als zu leicht...
ich sage nur HEILBUTT 2,4 m 175kg...
dann noch welche in den 80érn (kilo nicht cm...) in den 60érn...
ihr müsst jederzeit mit solchen fischen rechnen...
ich fische die daiwa inliner 20-50lbs und damit bin ich für jeden zweck gewappnet...
noch ne silvercreek in 120gr zum köfi´s stippen und fertig...

grüße

mirco


----------



## Karauschenjäger (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



> Boot angler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > also ne 20lbs rute kannst du gepfelgt zuhause lassen...
> ...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> > Moin,
> >
> > übermäßiger Genuss von Alkoholica früh zu Beginn des Sylvesterabends kann zum Verlust der Muttersprache führen......
> >
> ...


----------



## HeiGro (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

|wavey:Moin Mirco,

noch mal Dank für Deine Hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Es sind doch noch Fragen in unserer Vorplanung aufgetaucht.
#q
Wie ist es mit dem kaufen von Lebensmitteln (auch Bier ist ein Lebensmittel)? Soviel wie möglich aus Gemanien mitnehmen oder am Airport kaufen?

In den Zollbestimmungen habe ich gelesen das die Preise am Airport nicht von unseren Ladenpreisen abweichen.

#6Petri und in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft,#6

Heiner #h


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



HeiGro schrieb:


> |wavey:Moin Mirco,
> 
> noch mal Dank für Deine Hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
also an lebensmittel darfst du eh nur sachen mitnehmen die entweder in konserven sind oder TROCKEN in tüten verschweist... und selbst das gesamtgewicht ist beschränkt, weiß aber nicht auf wieviel.
bier solltet ihr bei bédarf ruhig mitnehmen (aber die zollbestimmungen beachten!!!) da ne büchse bier (0,5ltr) so zwischen 8 und 11 €´s liegt.
zumindest war es in sudavic in der tanke so (11€)
das mit den preisen am airport würd ich sooo nicht glauben (es sei denn es wurde der airport in deutschland gemeint...)

grüße

mirco


----------



## jrasco (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich war letztes Jahr auch beim Festival und unsere Gruppe hat sich am Flughafen in Kevlavik mit Bier versorgt. Der Preis lag für eine 0,5 Liter Dose bei 1,70 €. Aber wie bereits vom Boot Angler beschrieben, außerhalb wirds richtig teuer. 

Gruß Rasco


----------



## Karauschenjäger (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Moin,

an Lebensmittel dürfen nur 3 kg pro Mann mitgenommen werden, darum möglichst viel Nudeln, Kartoffelpüree, Tütensuppen, Maggi Fix für Fischaufläufe, Käse, Gewürze, Kaffee und Tee mitnehmen. Thermoskannen fürs Boot nicht vergessen! Die ersten beiden Brote waren aus Deutschland, dann haben wir im "Supermarkt" (etwas größer als ein Kiosk) Brot, Kartoffeln, Milch, Salz, Aufschnitt, Käse eingekauft und wie es schon mehrmals hier angeklungen ist, sehr teuer!

Die Junx vom anderen Camp in Flateryi sind einmal sogar mit ihrem Boot bei uns in Sudureyri angelandet, weil hier das Angebot noch größer #d sein sollte. Bier und Alcoholica haben wir aus D eingeführt; es reichte denn ja auch! Bitte mal unter *"Zollbestimmungen* *Island"* googeln, dann weißt Du komplett Bescheid.

Beim ersten Einchecken vor 2 Jahren in Ff-Hahn war es so, weil wir eine Gruppe mit 5 Mann waren, dass der Mann hinter dem Schalter alles zusammen gewogen und durch 5 geteilt hat, da kamen wir gut mit dem Gewicht hin (kein Aufpreis für Übergepäck)! Im letzten Jahr allerdings fing die Dame hinterm Schalter an, rum zu zicken, und wir mussten Gepäckstücke so zusammen stellen, dass bei jedem die 40 kg nicht überschritten wurden (sonst 11 Euro für jedes Kilo Übergepäck).

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.....................*

.Wenn Du mehr wissen willst, musst Du Dich noch mal melden!


----------



## Kalli Karpfen (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Moin Männer und frohes neues erstmal  noch,
also was die rutenwahl angeht,denke ich kommt es drauf an wie man fischt.
Also wer mit einer realen 50lbs Rute aktiv fischt, wird sehr schnell merken das diese Rute viel zu hart ist und sich fast alle ganz großen dorsche abschütteln....ging mir jedenfalls so.  Zum passiven naturköderangeln( Posenmontage oder so) macht sie dann eher sinn.

Eine leichte 150gr. rute zum köderfische angeln oder platten angeln im hafen ist angebracht.

Die Ideale rute ist wirklich sie daiwa sealiner z , die kann alles! die hat gefühl,ist sensibel und hat richtig power. Und wie mirco schon schreibt....es kann jeder zeit der fisch des lebens einsteigen!!!

Also,ich angel jedenfalls in island nicht mehr mit spielzeug vom boot.

Naja jeder so wie er will...das ist nur meine erfahrung.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



Kalli Karpfen schrieb:


> Eine leichte 150gr. rute zum köderfische angeln oder platten angeln im hafen ist angebracht.
> 
> Die Ideale rute ist wirklich sie daiwa sealiner z , die kann alles! die hat gefühl,ist sensibel und hat richtig power. Und wie mirco schon schreibt....es kann jeder zeit der fisch des lebens einsteigen!!!
> 
> Also,ich angel jedenfalls in island nicht mehr mit spielzeug vom boot...


 
DANKE, sll wirklich jeder machen wie er meint, ICH versuche nur gute tip´s zu geben und mich mit anderen auszutauschen...

grüße

mirco


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

1 6 4   T A G E  N O C H !!!



|muahah::vik:|jump:|laola:|smash:#g|splat2:|stolz:#r|good:#a|pfisch::s:a|director::#2::#2:


----------



## Örnie (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

@ mirko
Auftrag erledigt - Grüße ausgerichtet.
Ich hab mir mal ein paar Owner Dirllinge besorgt.
Echt geile Teile - die Dinger die serienmäßig am GJ hängen wird der Volker ja selber nicht fischen, oder??!!
Ich werde mir auch ne Weiße beschaffen -- hatte das Teil am Freitag mal in der Hand -- wollte gar nicht mehr loslassen.

171 Tage bis Island!!!!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



Örnie schrieb:


> @ mirko
> Auftrag erledigt - Grüße ausgerichtet.
> Ich hab mir mal ein paar Owner Dirllinge besorgt.
> Echt geile Teile - die Dinger die serienmäßig am GJ hängen wird der Volker ja selber nicht fischen, oder??!!
> ...


 
dann sach mal bescheid was du bezahlen sollst, vielleicht gibt das die ja in lübeck Günstiger...

wo hast du denn die owner her??
wollten auch noch mal n dicken stapel davon bestellen...
aber in den staaten und in japan kannst die dinger ja nicht bezahlen (mit porto ect...)



und wenn du eh vorbeikommst, dann bestell ich dir eine 

grüße

mirco


----------



## Fishaholic (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Hallo!
Am Gerät sollte es nicht scheitern, an den Ködern auch nicht, aber was muss man denn für Kosten einplanen für ne Woche Island?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

also los geht das ab ca 1200,-

aber genaues findest du unter: www.angelreisen.de
oder www.andrees-angelreisen.de

dazu mußt du aber locker nochmal 5-600 €an taschengeld für sprit (fürs boot)= und sprit (für dich) und essen ect einplanen...

lohnen tut es sich auf jeden fall.
was fischmäßig und landschaftlich da abgeht ist DER hammer..

grüße

mirco


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Ich bin ab 22.7.2008 für ein paar Wochen in *SUDUREYRI* !!!
Vom *29.7.-05.8.* und *05.08.-12.08.* sind noch Plätze in meinem Boot frei. Hat jemand Intresse? Bitte PN


----------



## Karstein (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Warum denn gerade in den Schulferien, Bernhard - ich wär sonst sofort aufgesprungen...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:


> Ich bin ab 22.7.2008 für ein paar Wochen in *SUDUREYRI* !!!
> Vom *29.7.-05.8.* und *05.08.-12.08.* sind noch Plätze in meinem Boot frei. Hat jemand Intresse? Bitte PN


 

JUNGE JUNGE JUNGE, nicht das du uns hinterher wieder allen zeigst wie geangelt wird 
hast du nicht nochmal n pic oder zwei von den "gerade maßigen" dorschen aus island  

grüße

mirco


----------



## HeiGro (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

|wavey:Moin, Moin,

habe gelesen das Örni die Diwa Inliner sucht!

Bei online-Angler.de für 186,50 € mit Versand.:vik:

Ich habe dort 3 DAIWA INLINER SL-ZB Norway Boat (altes Modell mit Metallspitze) für unsere Gruppe gekauft. Ob er diese noch hat, keinen Schimmer, aber das neue Modell soll da sein.

:kNoch 173 bis zum Abflug:k

Bis dann,

Heiner


----------



## txmxk18 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Hallo Bernhard#h

...hast eine pn


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Sudureyri ist bei Hamburg - Angelreisen zu buchen. Mit Diesel und Lebensmitteln sollte man schon € 1.600,- einplanen. Bei den Leistungen, die man dafür bekommt, ist der Preis mehr als ok. Danach ist man jedoch für Norge versaut. . .
Hier noch ein paar "ganz alltäglicher Dorsche" wie Sie ausser in meinem Boot 8/2007 durchaus auch in Island nicht alltäglich sind.


----------



## txmxk18 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

...Bernhard dank für die Info#h


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:


> Sudureyri ist bei Hamburg - Angelreisen zu buchen. Mit Diesel und Lebensmitteln sollte man schon € 1.600,- einplanen. Bei den Leistungen, die man dafür bekommt, ist der Preis mehr als ok. Danach ist man jedoch für Norge versaut. . .
> Hier noch ein paar "ganz alltäglicher Dorsche" wie Sie ausser in meinem Boot 8/2007 durchaus auch in Island nicht alltäglich sind.


 
DAS wollt ich sehen...
wenn ich nicht schon zum festival da oben wäre würd ich mich bei dir mit "einmieten" 

aber auch wir hatten beim festival 2007 sehr gute dorsche  (ich hatte den zweitgößten aus der wertung in sudavic und ssomit eine neue daiwa rolle für 2008  ) und werden auch in diesem jahr alles geben um die großen leo´s des atlantiks zu überzeugen sich unser boot von innen aunzuschauen 

grüße aus lübeck

mirco


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Na @Boot Angler, da drück ich Dir die Daumen für Euer Fastival. Die Zeit ist sicher optimal, aber ich komm im Juni hier nicht aus dem Betrieb raus #d.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:


> Na @Boot Angler, da drück ich Dir die Daumen für Euer Fastival. Die Zeit ist sicher optimal, aber ich komm im Juni hier nicht aus dem Betrieb raus #d.


 
...ist bei dir halt saison...
aber wir arbeiten bereits wie wild an unserem tackle und den passenden ködern für das festival...
wie läufts denn zur zeit bei dir auf´m kudda??

grüße

mirco


----------



## Fishaholic (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Danke für die Info´s!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



> MS FORELLE Kpt.;1890223]Sudureyri ist bei Hamburg - Angelreisen zu buchen. Mit Diesel und Lebensmitteln sollte man schon € 1.600,- einplanen. Bei den Leistungen, die man dafür bekommt, ist der Preis mehr als ok. Danach ist man jedoch für *Norge *versaut. . .


Mit 1600 Teuros kommst Du nicht hin bei den Preisen in Island und die beiden letzten Tage und Übernachtungen, vielleicht noch mit einer (organisierten) Tour,  in der Nähe von Reykjavik hauen auch ins Kontor. Selbst auf dem Flug hin und zurück muss man jedes Sandwich bezahlen!

Gegenüber dem Hotel in diesem wilden Wikinger-Restaurant muss man auch richtig Kohle lassen, wenn man etwas essen und noch einige Biere wechhauen will.

Aber wieso nur für NORGE, dann dürfte auch kaum noch jemand auf die Ostsee von Heiligenhafen, Laboe oder sonstwo in der Nähe von Kiel mit einem Kutter zum Dorschangeln starten - natürlich ist das Angeln in Norge oder in der (westlichen) Ostsee beschwerlicher, aber das ist doch kein Vergleich!

*Einmal Sudureyri und einmal Sudavik reichen erstmal,
deshalb muss man nicht in totale Euphorie verfallen
Karauschenjäger
........................................................................*

.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Mit 1600 Teuros kommst Du nicht hin bei den Preisen in Island und die beiden letzten Tage und Übernachtungen, vielleicht noch mit einer (organisierten) Tour, in der Nähe von Reykjavik hauen auch ins Kontor. Selbst auf dem Flug hin und zurück muss man jedes Sandwich bezahlen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*jaahaa das wissen wir ja jetzt das dir 2x island reicht...*
deshalb mußt du das hier nicht andauert MADIG machen
und wir wissen ja auch das island nicht billig ist und ich möchte mal wissen auf welchen normalen linienflug (ausser 1. klasse) du alle deine sandwiches UMSONST (bzw kostenlos) bekommst...

over an out...|uhoh:#d

mirco


----------



## Karauschenjäger (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



> Boot angler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *jaahaa das wissen wir ja jetzt das dir 2x island reicht...*
> ...


Wieso bist Du so agressiv - bist Du auch schon 2 x Mal dagewesen?

Für das Geld kannst Du einen schönen 2-wöchigen Urlaub auf Gran Canaria * AI* machen und 5 -mal mit einem Boot auf Bonito und Thun  von Puerto Mogan aus rausfahren. Die West-Fjords sind doch viel zu "dorschlastig" - das bringt doch kaum noch noch Spaß, wenn man es 2 X mitgemacht hat! Und dann die Unterbringung in der Nähe von Reykjavik in einem winzigem 3-Bett-Zimmer wie in einer Jugendherberge, ne ne, nicht wieder.......




*
(Trotzdem) munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.....................................*

.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Wieso bist Du so agressiv - *BIN ICH NICHT... mehr gelangweilt bzw generft von deinem MADIG machen..*
> 
> bist Du auch schon 2 x Mal dagewesen?
> * ich fahre sogar ein drittes mal|uhoh:*
> ...


 
so, und vielleicht können wir ja auch wieder zum thema kommen was heißt:
ISLAND 2008 WER ist dabei??

und nicht :

ISLAND 2x, WER ist enttäuscht und fährt nicht wieder hin, macht es aber anderen MADIG und fliegt dann lieber nach Gran Canaria und angelt bonitos und thun 2008...

grüße

mirco


----------



## Kalli Karpfen (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Ich hoffe die Westfjorde bleiben so ekelhaft Dorschlastig wie letztes Jahr und das Jahr davor und das Jahr davor.....dann fliege ich garantiert noch weitere 10 Jahre dahin werde Meterware ( sehr oft noch länger) Dorsch in Mengen angeln....
.....immer schön locker durch die Hose atmen.....


----------



## Karauschenjäger (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



> *Ich war sogar schon 3 Mal da!
> *
> grüße
> 
> mirco


[/quote]

Na na, wir hatten doch versprochen, nicht zu lügen, 
also Du warst nur einmal in den West-Fjords und das ist doch verdammt langweilig, nur immer Dorsche und so´n paar Schellis zu angeln - jedenfalls gab´s dort nur kleine Seelachse, oder haben wir, allesamt gestandene Norwegenfahrer, irgendwas falsch gemacht *?

Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................

.
*


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Na ja, vielleicht sind die Karauschen auf Gran Canaci häufiger als auf Island. . . |gr: , aber die Dorsche über 50 Pfund bestimmt nicht. Wer das eben nicht geschafft hat, auf Island selektiv zu fischen, der wird zwar 6 unglaublich kräftzehrende  Ausfahrten mit Fischbergen ohne große Highlights erleben können.
Was den Preis angeht, so kostet die Reise € 1.349,- bei 4er- Belegung + Diesel € 40,- , Bier und Lebensmittel € 80,- und für den Tag in Reykjavik sind noch 131,- über. . . was für 2x Abendessen, Anteil Leihwagen, Eintritt Blaue Lagune und einige Biere reicht. Wenn es ´nen Cent mehr wird, ist mir das auch sch...egal.
Ich hab jedenfalls den Ehrgeiz, in diesem weltweit wohl einmaligen Revier, das anglerisch bisher nur oberflächlich angekratzt wurde, noch Dinge zu erleben und Fische zu fangen, an die die Meisten wohl noch nicht einmal gedacht haben  !

*ICH BIN DABEI !!!:vik:*


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Na na, wir hatten doch versprochen, nicht zu lügen, 
also Du warst nur einmal in den West-Fjords und das ist doch verdammt langweilig, nur immer Dorsche und so´n paar Schellis zu angeln - jedenfalls gab´s dort nur kleine Seelachse, oder haben wir, allesamt gestandene Norwegenfahrer, irgendwas falsch gemacht *?*

*Munter bleiben*
*Karauschenjäger*
*.........................*

*.*
[/quote]

*alter schwede, jetzt reiß dich mal zusammen!!!*

*WENN du mich schon zitirst, dann ändere nicht mein post!!!*

es stehtnicht "ich war sogar schon drei mal" sondern :
Ich fahre sogar ein drittes mal, und davon mal abgesehen ich fahre sogar ein viertes, fünftes sechtes und vielleicht sogar siebtes mal...

und wenn es dir zu langweilig ist "immer nur dorsche und n paar schelli´s zu angeln" dann bleib zuhause, oder bereite dich einfach besser vor indem du auch mal richtige köder einpackst und nicht deine 80gr pilker wie auf der ersten seite gepostet, und fang mal an richtig zu angeln und nicht nur den pilker runter zu lassen, dann klappt das auch mit "richtigen" fischen, siehe bernhards fotos oder unsere von 2007 (die ich DIR mit sicherheit nicht zeigen werde!!
aber entschuldige dorsche sind dir ja zu langweilig...

und vom mir aus mach nen eigenen trööt auf zb:
generft von island und das 2x!! oder der island madigmacher fred und "vermüll" bitte nicht weiter meinen INFO trööt!!!

DANKE

und nun tu mir einen gefallen und nerv irgend jemand anderen mit falschen zitaten, schlechter laune, und thun auf gran canaria #d


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:


> Na ja, vielleicht sind die Karauschen auf Gran Canaci häufiger als auf Island. . . |gr: , aber die Dorsche über 50 Pfund bestimmt nicht. Wer das eben nicht geschafft hat, auf Island selektiv zu fischen, der wird zwar 6 unglaublich kräftzehrende Ausfahrten mit Fischbergen ohne große Highlights erleben können.
> Was den Preis angeht, so kostet die Reise € 1.349,- bei 4er- Belegung + Diesel € 40,- , Bier und Lebensmittel € 80,- und für den Tag in Reykjavik sind noch 131,- über. . . was für 2x Abendessen, Anteil Leihwagen, Eintritt Blaue Lagune und einige Biere reicht. Wenn es ´nen Cent mehr wird, ist mir das auch sch...egal.
> Ich hab jedenfalls den Ehrgeiz, in diesem weltweit wohl einmaligen Revier, das anglerisch bisher nur oberflächlich angekratzt wurde, noch Dinge zu erleben und Fische zu fangen, an die die Meisten wohl noch nicht einmal gedacht haben  !
> 
> *ICH BIN DABEI !!!:vik:*


 
DANKE...
langsam hab ich das gefühl mutti hat ihm sein spielzeug weggenommen, oder sein taschengeld gestrichen und nun kann er nichtmehr hin weil pleite und macht hier einen auf : ich find das langweilig...

#d#d junge, dann geh karauschen jagen...


----------



## Karauschenjäger (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

*Langsam, langsam,*

nun nicht gleich so empfindlich reagieren, wenn es auch andere Leute hier gibt, die eine gegensätzliche Meinung zum Thema haben.

Hier sind doch nicht alle "gleichgeschaltet" und schreien HURRA in diesem Tread. Wer wie Du solch einen Trööt eröffnet, muss damit rechnen, dass es auch negative Meinungen zu Island und den West-Fjords gibt. Ich gönne ja allen, auch 10-mal hinzufahren, nur ich fahre eben auch mal woanders hin, wo das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis stimmt, z.B. in 3 Wochen nach Gran Canaria |supergri , und da auch angeln (!) -  und im Sommer wieder nach Norge - also keine Spur von Pleite ..... ne ne, eher das Gegenteil! *
"Und das ist auch gut so!"



Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................

.
*


----------



## Murad (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Bernhard hat völlig recht ! Wer nicht das Geschick hat, mit entsprechenden Ködern und auch nicht die Ausdauer hat, auf Island selektiv zu fischen, um größere Dorsche und andere Fischarten zu fangen, darf sich nicht wundern, " nur die normalen " Dorsche zu fangen. Aber es ist eben die Entscheidung jedes einzelnen. Island ist, und das steht zweifelsohne in professionellen Fachkreisen ausser Frage, zur Zeit (noch) ein absolutes Ausnahmerevier, in welches ich am liebsten mehrmals im Jahr fischen würde.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> *Langsam, langsam,*
> 
> nun nicht gleich so empfindlich reagieren, wenn es auch andere Leute hier gibt, die eine gegensätzliche Meinung zum Thema haben.
> 
> ...


 
so und nun lass deinen island frust bitte woanders ab, mach nen eigenen trööt auf oder was sonst, nenn mich nicht lügner aufgrund von DIR veränderten zitaten meiner post´s und geh... was weiß ich was machen.
meinetwegen geh auch auf gran canaria bonitos und thun angeln (sind im endeffekt beides thun...) ich geh auf island dorsche und kabeljau (|sagnix|muahah:#4) angeln 

keine grüße, und auch nicht munter bleiben...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



Murad schrieb:


> Bernhard hat völlig recht ! Wer nicht das Geschick hat, mit entsprechenden Ködern und auch nicht die Ausdauer hat, auf Island selektiv zu fischen, um größere Dorsche und andere Fischarten zu fangen, darf sich nicht wundern, " nur die normalen " Dorsche zu fangen. Aber es ist eben die Entscheidung jedes einzelnen. Island ist, und das steht zweifelsohne in professionellen Fachkreisen ausser Frage, zur Zeit (noch) ein absolutes Ausnahmerevier, in welches ich am liebsten mehrmals im Jahr fischen würde.


 
DANKE :m

das ist ja das was ich sage, wer selektiv fischt fängt auch gute fische...
wie auch kalli karpfen schon sagte, die meter kommen im halbstundentackt an board und das in sehr beachtlichen gewichten!!
und wer das nicht kann, will, mag oder schon 2 mal gemacht hat, nur die kinderstube geräubert hat und deshalb kein bock mehr hat soll zuhause bleiben..

danke

mirco


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Ich find die 1,5 m - Marke beim Dorsch intressant #6 ! 1,42 u. 1,45 hatten wir doch schon. . .  Gesetzte Ziele sind auch die 20 Kg beim Seeteufel und die 10Kg beim Rotbarsch #t Die gibt´s da wirklich !!! und die wirklich großen Seelachse hat auch noch keiner gefunden |uhoh: aber auch die sind da.
Wer aber keinen Pioniergeist und keine Ideen hat, wie solche Anglerträume zu verwirklichen sind, der sollte lieber in ein "erschlossenes" Revier fahren, einen Guide buchen , der einen zum Fisch bringt und notfalls einem noch die Köhler an die Rute spielt, wenn die blöden Viecher einfach die vermeintliche Meeresangelerfahrung völlig boshafter Weise ignorieren. . .:q 
Man ist dann natürlich am Besten auf Gran Cac auf der Liege neben Mutti am Pool aufgehoben, wo man dann mal einen Tag zum "Gladiator des Atlantik" werden darf, wenn die Urlaubskasse das noch zulässt. Der Big Game - Skipper wird zielsicher den Thunaschwarm suchen, die Crew wird das Leihgerät auswählen, die Köder montieren und ausbringen, den Fisch anschlagen und der Skipper wird das Boot immer so hindrehen, dass der "Gladiator" im Kampfstuhl auch möglichst nicht überfordert wird. Selbstverständlich wird der Fisch von der Crew gelandet und am Galgen für das "Heldenfoto" aufgehängt, das sicher auch im Preis inklusive ist, bevor der Skipper den Thuna an die bereitstehenden Japsen verscherbelt.  :q 
Hier machen die richtigen Kerle Angelurlaub, die es nicht nötig haben, sich über Schellfisch und mittelmäßige Dorsche zu ärgern! 

Schön, wenn jeder ein Reiseziel auswählt, das für ihn "passent" ist und er mit tollen Erinnerungen, vielen Fangfotos  und glücklich wieder nach Deutschland zurückkommt. #6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:


> Ich find die 1,5 m - Marke beim Dorsch intressant #6 ! 1,42 u. 1,45 hatten wir doch schon. . .  Gesetzte Ziele sind auch die 20 Kg beim Seeteufel und die 10Kg beim Rotbarsch #t Die gibt´s da wirklich !!! und die wirklich großen Seelachse hat auch noch keiner gefunden |uhoh: aber auch die sind da.
> Wer aber keinen Pioniergeist und keine Ideen hat, wie solche Anglerträume zu verwirklichen sind, der sollte lieber in ein "erschlossenes" Revier fahren, einen Guide buchen , der einen zum Fisch bringt und notfalls einem noch die Köhler an die Rute spielt, wenn die blöden Viecher einfach die vermeintliche Meeresangelerfahrung völlig boshafter Weise ignorieren. . .:q
> Man ist dann natürlich am Besten auf Gran Cac auf der Liege neben Mutti am Pool aufgehoben, wo man dann mal einen Tag zum "Gladiator des Atlantik" werden darf, wenn die Urlaubskasse das noch zulässt. Der Big Game - Skipper wird zielsicher den Thunaschwarm suchen, die Crew wird das Leihgerät auswählen, die Köder montieren und ausbringen, den Fisch anschlagen und der Skipper wird das Boot immer so hindrehen, dass der "Gladiator" im Kampfstuhl auch möglichst nicht überfordert wird. Selbstverständlich wird der Fisch von der Crew gelandet und am Galgen für das "Heldenfoto" aufgehängt, das sicher auch im Preis inklusive ist, bevor der Skipper den Thuna an die bereitstehenden Japsen verscherbelt. :q
> Hier machen die richtigen Kerle Angelurlaub, die es nicht nötig haben, sich über Schellfisch und mittelmäßige Dorsche zu ärgern!
> ...


 
|good:|sagnix
schönes posting!!!


----------



## MetalMen (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Da ist nix hinzuzufügen...

Gruß Eric


----------



## der Nachwuchs (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

hallo alles zusammen, ist es ratsam bei der ersten tour von einer angelgesellschaft wie andrees angelreisen ,.. etc die reise nach island zu betreten , oder sllte man sich diese selber planen???
und wie findet man die hotspots in den fjorden und außerhalb der fjorde.. ??


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Moin, 

natürlich solltest Du erst mal alles über einen der beiden größeren Reiseveranstalter buchen. Später - wenn man die Leute vor Ort gut kennt, kann man auch selbst direkt buchen.

Hot SPOT ? Du hältst die Hungerpeitsche mit dem Pilker ins Wasser und es ruckelt, Du hast einen Dorsch dran - so einfach ist das da! 

Da brauchst Du Dir nicht den Arm wie auf den Ostseekuttern zu verrenken, um endlich mal einen 38er Dorsch dran zu haben.....

"...aber Du solltest *mindestens* 1600.-EURO Kosten für 7 Tage angeln einkalkulieren, denn Island ist richtig teuer!"

Günstiger ist es natürlich auf unseren heimischen Ostseekuttern in Schleswig-Holstein, da musst Du dann mindestens morgens um 6 Uhr da sein, um noch einen einigermaßen guten Platz zu bekommen, drückst deine 28 Euro für die Fahrt ab, kannst auch gegen entsprechendes Salär frühstücken und mittags eine lauwarme Erbsensuppe bekommen, die Dir später von Deinem Nachbarn, weil Ihr ja wieder Schulter an Schulter an der Reling steht, und er den Seegang nicht ab kann und seekrank geworden ist, erstmal auf deine Regenjacke :v
Dann ist die Heimfahrt aber noch nicht zu Ende, weil Ihr alle noch ´ne halbe stunde auf den Zollverschluss warten müsst und dann erst im Heimathafen kannst Du das Eis, was Du vorsichtshalber mitgebracht hast, wegschmeissen, weil Du eh nix gefangen hast.

Das alles kann Dir aber in den West-Fjords in Island nicht passieren - da fängst du garantiert GENUG!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Murad (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Gibt eigentlich Karauschen in den Gewässeren um Island ?
Mann, mann, mann - wir sollten hier einfach " STOP " sagen !!!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



> Murad schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gibt eigentlich Karauschen in den Gewässeren um Island ?
> > Mann, mann, mann - wir sollten hier einfach " STOP " sagen !!!


Wieso, ist irgend etwas falsch an meiner zugegeben sehr plastischen Erzählung? Ich hab´ja nicht mal geschrieben, dass der Käptn während der gesamten Fahrzeit sich mehr der Blöd-Zeitung als den Koordinaten gewidmet hat! (was ich auch schon erlebt habe) - da bin ich doch lieber mein eigener Kapitän vor Sudureyri, übrigens mit dem nötigen Patent!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
......................*

.**Keine Karauschen, aber schöne Lachse!


----------



## MetalMen (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

So langsam gehts ans Planen...
Hauptköder sollen eigentlich Giant Jigheads bzw. Naturködermontagen werden.
Habt Ihr schon irgend welche Gummiköder herausgefunden, die besonders gut fangen, ...klar umso größer umso selektiver, das is klar.
Wollte mich hauptsächlich mit Kopytos (die 23iger Schwänze :q) und VMC Double Shads ausstatten.
Hättet Ihr noch andere Empfehlungen, mit den Ihr gut gefangen habt?
Was für nen Gewichtsbereich sollte man eigentlich an Natürködergewichten einplanen? So von 300 bis 600g, oder doch schwerer?

Gruß Eric


----------



## GPS (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

hallo,
ist ja lustig zu lesen wie ihr alle den winter verbringt. ich finde, jeder sollte das machen was ihm gefällt, ob in island, norge oder sonstwo. überall gibt es gutes und schlechtes und jeder hat einen anderen geschmack. und letzt endlich ist alles nur die schönste nebensache der welt.
ich für mein teil freue mich auf island 2008 (meine 2.tour) und darauf, das stralsund den winner stellen wird. sorry mirco. es kann nur einen geben. ich hoffe, du bleibst trotzdem mein freund.

meine vorbereitungen laufen auch auf vollen touren. bei den gummifischen sind die von vmc in P ab 18cm wirklich erste wahl. auch die daiwa inliner und die accurate sind in meinen koffer. dazu noch eine avet jx 2gang beide bespult mit KG 32kg. giand jighaeds und die jigköpfe von blitz pilker in 200-400g, noch und ein paar naturködermontagen, das wars im groben.
eigentlich ist die vorbereitung der reise fast genauso schön wie die reise selbst. streiten kann mann sich auf arbeit oder mit der frau.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



GPS schrieb:


> hallo,
> ist ja lustig zu lesen wie ihr alle den winter verbringt. ich finde, jeder sollte das machen was ihm gefällt, ob in island, norge oder sonstwo. überall gibt es gutes und schlechtes und jeder hat einen anderen geschmack. und letzt endlich ist alles nur die schönste nebensache der welt.
> ich für mein teil freue mich auf island 2008 (meine 2.tour) und darauf, das stralsund den winner stellen wird. sorry mirco. es kann nur einen geben. ich hoffe, du bleibst trotzdem mein freund.
> 
> ....


 

moin mein zarter,

natürlich kann jeder machen was er will, nur lasse ich mir von NIEMANDEM meinen fred und meine vorfreude versauen.
wenn KJ meint es reicht ihm mit island ist ja gut, aber dann in jeden post zu schreiben viel zu teuer, dorschverseucht und nur kleinfisch...
dann verstehe ich nicht wie er schon 2 mal dort hinfliegen konnte???!!
und erst recht nicht jestzt allen anderen die reise madig zu machen...

naja egal!!!

und ob der gewinner aus strahlsund kommt oder nicht wird am ende der reise feststehen
du hattest ja letztes jahr auch für ne kurze zeit den 2. größten dorsch aus sudavic (solange bis das mit meinem fisch geklärt war  !! ) 

war übrigens im oktober 07 und gerade letztes WE in deiner "heimat" auf dem strelasund und in schapprode auf den erstklassigen hechtgewässern in und um rügen 
habe das ganze sehr genossen (auch ohne dich!! ) freu mich aber auch schon wie bolle auf unser wiedersehen auf island!!

grüße

mirco


----------



## GPS (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

du hast ja recht, vorfreude ist fast wie vorspiel.
unser team steht jetzt auch. micha, ich und zwei neue. sind aber auch ganz prima kerls.
ich denke mal, das uns die erfahrungen aus 2007 helfen, ein paar noch größere kameraden zu verhaften.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



GPS schrieb:


> du hast ja recht, vorfreude ist fast wie vorspiel.
> unser team steht jetzt auch. micha, ich und zwei neue. sind aber auch ganz prima kerls.
> ich denke mal, das uns die erfahrungen aus 2007 helfen, ein paar noch größere kameraden zu verhaften.


 
jo, siehst ja anhand von bernhard´s pics was da so geht...#d
das ist echt ne frechheit was unser kieler forellen kptn da so verhaftet hat mit seinen mannen...#q

aber man sieht mal wieder die erfahrung machts...

freu mich auf jeden fall auf dich und deine crew, vielleicht sehen wir uns ja auf den einen oder anderen umtrunk 

greetz, frieden und blumen

mirco


----------



## Der Mog (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Moin moin,

Wir werden wohl die ersten in Island dieses Jahr sein, Reisen mit Andrees am 14. März für flotte 10 Tage. Wir sind 4 Leuten, meine Frau und ich und 2 Leute die wir noch nicht einmal gesehen haben. Beste voraussetzungen für mächtig viel Spaß oder nicht.|krach: Haben für Island noch keine erfahrung, also werden wir alles richtig machen.
Ist doch klar. Abenteuer der extraklasse da noch kein Guide vor Ort. Das wird wohl schon.#6
Wir sind schon froh wenn wir mit dem Boot an 4-5 Tagen raus können.

Bin sehr gespannt. Der Mog


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



Der Mog schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Wir werden wohl die ersten in Island dieses Jahr sein, Reisen mit Andrees am 14. März
> 
> ...


 
ich wünsch dir auf jeden fall viel spass, lass was von der tour hören und petri heil und strammes seil...

grüße

mirco

ps: wohin gehts denn genau?? SUDAVIC?? TALKNAFJÖRDOR??


----------



## Tuempelteddy (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Moin in die Runde,

ich bin auch Ende Juni in Sudavik und hab da gleich mal 'nen paar Fragen!
Sudavik liegt ja nun nicht direkt am offenen Meer aber wir würden schon mal gern weiter draußen angeln! Was nun interessant wäre:
Wieviel Meilen machen die Boote und mit welchem Verbrauch muß man bei zügiger Fahrt pro Stunde rechnen? Ich nehme mal an(entsprechend den Seiten der Angelreiseanbieter), dass die Boote vor Ort ziemlich gleichartig sind.



MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:


> ... Gesetzte Ziele sind auch die ... 10Kg beim Rotbarsch #t Die gibt´s da wirklich !!!


 
@ MS Forelle
Könntest du uns vielleicht 'nen Tip geben, wo wir diese Rotbarsche suchen müssen? 

Schon mal vielen Dank!

Torsten


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Tja, wenn ich wüste, wo die wirklich großen Rotbarsche sind, wäre ich auch schlauer. . . Die werden wohl ziemlich tief stehen.


----------



## GPS (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

moin tuempelteddy,
meine erfahrung ist, das ihr bei voller fahrt ca. eine stunde bis zum fjordausgang braucht. da gibt es auf jeden fall auch schon gute fische ( ab 20 pfund), weit aus bessere als im fjord, aber die beste gegend ist das plateau südlich des fjordes. wenn ihr an die ganz großen wollt, dann müßt ihr also noch ein stück weiter fahren.
rechnet damit, das ihr für eine woche min. 400-500 euro für diesel braucht. es geht sicher auch billiger, aber dann muß man nur im schongang fahren und verplämpert seine zeit mit der fahrerei.

allen islandfahrern ein dickes PETRI


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

hey, da hat ja jemand ein bild eingebaut 

@GPS: wo war das denn schonwieder?? 

grüße

mirco


----------



## GPS (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

moin mirco,
kennst du das nordcap nicht?
hab mir am wochenende bei uwe potschka noch eine daiwa tanacom rute für island gekauf. mit der inliner ist das tackel jetzt zusammen. von mir aus kanns losgehen. noch 120 tage.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

tööörlich... war doch n  dahinter...
jo 120 noch, bin auch schon hot wie bolle   
ick freu mir wie bolle uff ogen flesch und bene wa!!

aber 120 tage sind immernoch 120 tage #q


----------



## HeiGro (8. März 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

|bla:Moin aus Wilhelmshaven,
habe durch Deine Tips soweit meine Ausrüstung zusammen.
Nun noch ein Problem#q die Ruten wo rein???????
Im Flieger müssen die Ruten ja gut verstaut sein, ich dachte an einen Rutenkoffer von wft, gibt es im Angebot 74,50.
Bazuka ist da teurer!
Wie verstaust du deine Ruten?;+


Heiner


----------



## Borkumshark (9. März 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Hi an alle Islandfans! Fahre dieses Jahr im Mai zum ersten mal nach Island und hätte eine Frage ! Gibt es dort auch Makrelen ? Wenn ja hat man die Möglichkeit vor Ort den Fisch zu räuchern ?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (9. März 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



HeiGro schrieb:


> |bla:Moin aus Wilhelmshaven,
> habe durch Deine Tips soweit meine Ausrüstung zusammen.
> Nun noch ein Problem#q die Ruten wo rein???????
> Im Flieger müssen die Ruten ja gut verstaut sein, ich dachte an einen Rutenkoffer von wft, gibt es im Angebot 74,50.
> ...


 
ich hab mit meinem kumpel zusammen ein rohr (jaja ich weiß seeeehr zweideutig!!!) , die bazooka.darin sind aber alle ruten, gaff und heilbuttharpune!!!

Das einfachste (naja, nicht wirklich, aber das günstigste!!!)wäre du nimmst ein 100ér ht rohr aus dem baumarkt. nimmst dir 2 "deckel" dafür mit, den einen verklebst du mit nem guten kleber den anderen setzt du auf das rohr auf, bohrst mit nem langen bohrer durch "deckel" und rohr von links nach rechts durch (oder von rechts nach links, das ist ja egal  ) und steckst ein rundstahl durch das an beiden enden mit ner bohrung versehen ist wo du je ein schloß durchmachst...
somit ist das ein guter schutz gegen rutenbruch und mit dem schloß auch "diebstahlsicher" (naja, wenn jemand das ganze ding klaut hilt das schloß auch nicht...
ausserdem kannst du dir nen lederriemen oder ähnliches als griff an dem ht rohr befestigen...
somit ist es auch ganz gut zu tragen...

weißt wie ich das meine???
wenn nicht versuch ich mal ne skizze zu machen!!

grüße

mirco


----------



## Borkumshark (10. März 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Kennt jemand die GPS Positionen guter Fangstellen?


----------



## HeiGro (10. März 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



Boot angler schrieb:


> ich hab mit meinem kumpel zusammen ein rohr (jaja ich weiß seeeehr zweideutig!!!) , die bazooka.darin sind aber alle ruten, gaff und heilbuttharpune!!!
> 
> Das einfachste (naja, nicht wirklich, aber das günstigste!!!)wäre du nimmst ein 100ér ht rohr aus dem baumarkt. nimmst dir 2 "deckel" dafür mit, den einen verklebst du mit nem guten kleber den anderen setzt du auf das rohr auf, bohrst mit nem langen bohrer durch "deckel" und rohr von links nach rechts durch (oder von rechts nach links, das ist ja egal  ) und steckst ein rundstahl durch das an beiden enden mit ner bohrung versehen ist wo du je ein schloß durchmachst...
> somit ist das ein guter schutz gegen rutenbruch und mit dem schloß auch "diebstahlsicher" (naja, wenn jemand das ganze ding klaut hilt das schloß auch nicht...
> ...


 
|kopfkrat OK, ich kann mir schon vorstellen wie das Rohr aussieht.
Aber die Skizze würde ich gerne sehen|bigeyes!
Das mit dem Rundstahl macht mir nur Kopfschmerzen#c.

Heiner


----------



## Borkumshark (10. März 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Müsste ungefähr so gedacht sein ! Glaub ich !!
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen Transportrohr.wps.rar


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. März 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

:qjoo, fast |supergri

nee, mal im ernst, ICH kann nix sehen...


----------



## HeiGro (12. März 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



Boot angler schrieb:


> :qjoo, fast |supergri
> 
> nee, mal im ernst, ICH kann nix sehen...


 


#dMoin, ich auch nicht.
Macht nichts, Selbstbau schon fast fertisch.

|wavey:Bis denne,

Heiner


----------



## GPS (14. März 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

hallo ihr,
regt sich auch mal wider was auf den seiten. langsam beginnt die zeit der vorbereitung (noch 94 tage). mein tackel ist fast vollständig, muß nur noch die XXXXL köder zusammen basteln.

übrigens, gps daten braucht man nicht. die meißten hot spots sind in den geräten an bord gespeichert. fisch gibt es aber fast überall, nur wo die ganz großen stehen, da muß man etwas suchen.


----------



## Borkumshark (14. März 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Danke für die Info ! Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Angeln im Mai dort ? Wie z.B. Wetter, Drift, Bleigewichte usw.

Noch 59 Tage !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ole Ole Ole


----------



## Borkumshark (14. März 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Als Hauptrute habe ich mir von Balzer die 71° North Edition mit 30- 40 Lbs gehohlt und die passende Rolle dafür ist ein Abu 7001 LH ist das Ausreichend mit einer Raptor (0,35mm / 40,5 Kg) Schnur ? Wo bekomme ich Gummifische über 25cm her ? Hat jemand zufällig ne Idee ?


----------



## zanderhaken (14. März 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Ahnung hab ich keine, aber ich beneide dich um deinen hoffenlich super Angelurlaub.

Viele Grüße, Dieter


----------



## Borkumshark (14. März 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Meine 2 Rute zum Spass und für Köfi`s ist eine KBM- 850 ( 1,80m / bis 300 gr. Wurfgewicht) von Tubertini mit einer Daiwa RSI 4000 und einer 0,22mm / 24Kg Schnur.


----------



## Borkumshark (14. März 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Danke zanderhaken ! Hab auch schon länger von diesem Tripp geträumt. Hatte aber bisher nicht das nötige kleingeld. Aber jetzt endlich endlich !!! Ich hab ein solches Kribbeln in den Fingern. Hab in den letzten Tagen schon die meisten vorbereitungen getroffen, z.B. Rutentransportrohr gebaut, Heilbutt Harpune mit zwei verschieden Spitzen gebaut, Rollen bespult und Dosenfutter, Gewürze und so ein Zeug schon eingekauft.

******** das 59 Tage so lang sein müssen. Kann nicht jemand mit dem Finger schnippen und es ist so weit ????


----------



## GPS (15. März 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



Borkumshark schrieb:


> Als Hauptrute habe ich mir von Balzer die 71° North Edition mit 30- 40 Lbs gehohlt und die passende Rolle dafür ist ein Abu 7001 LH ist das Ausreichend mit einer Raptor (0,35mm / 40,5 Kg) Schnur ? Wo bekomme ich Gummifische über 25cm her ? Hat jemand zufällig ne Idee ?



ich würde sagen das reicht. die 71°north ist ja relativ leicht. die rolle kenne ich nicht. hauptsache dein zeug ist leicht im gewicht, denn den ganzen tag mit schwerem tackel dorsche ziehen geht verdammt auf die knochen und du mußt auch an deine 35kg freigepäck denken. dazu noch der fisch auf der rücktour. mach dein zeug so leicht wie möglich, denn bei 40m wassertiefe kann auch der größte fisch nicht so extrem kämpfen.

das wetter ist kaum vorher sehbar. drift ist immer, aber es sind auch nur wassertiefen bis 40-50m. ich würde die kilo teile  zu hause lassen.


----------



## der Nachwuchs (15. März 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

.. .. hallo, da ich in den nächsten jahren auch mal vor habe nach island zu fliegen um dort die dorsche,steinbbeißern,etc. nachzugehen, habe ich mich mal schlau gemacht wie viel geld man denn so ausgeben muss. stimm das. das man mit ca. 1800-2000€ auskomen sollte???


----------



## GPS (16. März 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



der Nachwuchs schrieb:


> .. .. hallo, da ich in den nächsten jahren auch mal vor habe nach island zu fliegen um dort die dorsche,steinbbeißern,etc. nachzugehen, habe ich mich mal schlau gemacht wie viel geld man denn so ausgeben muss. stimm das. das man mit ca. 1800-2000€ auskomen sollte???



für die reise reich das gut, auch mit sprit und verpflegung, aber wenn du dein tackel noch auf island umstellen willst, dann wird es knapp.


----------



## jrasco (17. März 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

beim Island-Festival 2007 wurde doch ein Video gedreht, das ab ca. Februar 08 erhältlich sein soll. Kann dazu jemand schon genaueres sagen.

Gruß Rasco


----------



## Örnie (17. März 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Ich denke Du meinst die DVD von Daiwa/Cormoran.
"Abenteuer Nordmeer" die steht bei deinem Dealer.... sollte zumindest so sein.
ebay geht auch.
meine läuft allerdings wie n sack sülze - hat noch jemand probleme damit??


----------



## Borkumshark (17. März 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Mein Video läuft einwandfrei ! Habe es über den Reiseveranstalter angelreisen.de erhalten ! Super Sache wenn es uns auch so mit den Dorschen und Steinbeisser ergeht dann weigere ich mich zurück zu fliegen.|supergri|wavey:


----------



## Borkumshark (17. März 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Wer ist ab dem 13. Mai denn noch so in Island von euch ?


----------



## Örnie (27. März 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Moin Mirco - die  5/0 Owner sind da ... !


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (27. März 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Jo, das klingt gut, meine accurate kommt auch in 2 wochen :vik: meine inliner ist poliert, gaff und harpune geschääärft :q

dann kann ja nix mehr schiefgehen 

meld dich mal wenn du in der nähe bist, dann können wir uns endlich mal zusammensetzen 

grüße

mirco

ps: dienstag geht ja auch mein neuer job los


----------



## GPS (28. März 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

ach, seit wann fischen wir den accurate? welche hast du dir bestellt? ich hab eine boss 280. kleines feines teil. dazu will ich noch eine JX von avet. die soll dann auf die tanacom bull.
wie sieht es aus mirco, wollen wir nicht jetzt schon los?

carsten


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (28. März 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



GPS schrieb:


> ach, seit wann fischen wir den accurate? welche hast du dir bestellt? ich hab eine boss 280. kleines feines teil. dazu will ich noch eine JX von avet. die soll dann auf die tanacom bull.
> wie sieht es aus mirco, wollen wir nicht jetzt schon los?
> 
> carsten


 
wenn daiwa keine ordentliche linkshand für germany auf den markt bringt...



what´s uuup??

loogo will ich los, aber 80 tage und der rest von heute klingt doch schonmal nicht schlecht...


----------



## kittylein (29. März 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

hallo islandfreunde,
ist jemand vor dem 1.6.08 in sudureyri ?


----------



## Borkumshark (5. April 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Nö aber vom 13.05. - 22.05. in Flatery. Geil !!! Kann es kaum noch abwarten !!!


----------



## kittylein (5. April 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

hallo neu-islandangler
die boote in flatery und sudureyri gehören neines wissens dem selben eigentümer und sind gleich ausgestattet.
es ist nützlich sich mit dem nav-gerät GPSMAP292/298
zu beschäftigen. es findet zwar kurzeinweisung statt,aber schriftl. gab es2007 nichts. das gerät kann sehr viel.
bedienungsanleitung findet man bei garmin im internet.
habe nur engl. version gefunden. falls ihr deutsche version findet,
bitte nachricht.


----------



## Borkumshark (6. April 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

@ kittylein hab mir die Anleitung als pdf runter geladen und Ausgedruckt (nur die wichtigen Sachen). Werde das mal mitnehmen und mich vor der ersten Ausfahrt praktisch am Gerät zu schaffen machen !!! Mfg Chris


----------



## Borkumshark (6. April 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Wie das eigentlich mit dem an und abmelden bei der Küstenwache weiss einer von euch wie das per funk vonstatten geht ? THX


----------



## Murad (7. April 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Hallo Borkumshark, 
könntest Du mir bitte die PDF zu dem Nav-gerät GPSMAP292/298als PN senden - danke.


----------



## Örnie (7. April 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Das hätt ich auch gern!!
PN 
@murad
wann gehts denn zum Straumen??
warst schonmal da?? Ich will auch ... 

LG


----------



## Borkumshark (7. April 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Hier einmal für alle die auch Interesse an dieser Bedienungsanleitung haben, hier ist einmal der link

http://www8.garmin.com/support/userManual.jsp?market=2&subcategory=35&product=010-00506-01


----------



## kittylein (9. April 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

hallo borkumshark
an u. abmeldung bei der seefunkstelle.
genaue einweisung erfolgt vor ort.
im bericht-sudureyri angeln am ende europas-
ist auch das genau beschrieben. lesenswert!!!


----------



## Hunter111 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

hallo

ich werde in 12 Tagen in Talknafjördur sein !
wer war jetzt schon da bzw weiß ob schon einiges los ist,da es ja noch früh im Jahr ist?
wie sieht es aus mit Fisch und Wetter?


----------



## Borkumshark (17. April 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Wann kommst du wieder und würdest Du uns drüber Berichten wie es war ?
Vielen Dank im Voraus!!!


----------



## Julius D. (18. April 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



Hunter111 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich werde in 12 Tagen in Talknafjördur sein !
> wer war jetzt schon da bzw weiß ob schon einiges los ist,da es ja noch früh im Jahr ist?
> wie sieht es aus mit Fisch und Wetter?




ich war anfang april schon in den westfjorden. der steinbeisser läuft und es ist jetzt die beste zeit für diese urigen kollegen aber sonst war tote hose angesagt. die dorsche müssten aber jetzt wieder an der küste eingetroffen sein und gestapelt auf dich warten und den heilbutt darf man in/ ab mai auch nicht ausser acht lassen. viel glück und krumme ruten. wäre sehr nett wenn du berichtest wenn du wieder da bist....#6


----------



## Örnie (18. April 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

hallo Dorschpapst!
Kannst Du deinen Bericht vill. noch ein bißchen schmücken ???
Fotos und ein Bericht wären echt nett:g
Schönes WE


----------



## Hunter111 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



dorschpapst81 schrieb:


> ich war anfang april schon in den westfjorden. der steinbeisser läuft und es ist jetzt die beste zeit für diese urigen kollegen aber sonst war tote hose angesagt. die dorsche müssten aber jetzt wieder an der küste eingetroffen sein und gestapelt auf dich warten und den heilbutt darf man in/ ab mai auch nicht ausser acht lassen. viel glück und krumme ruten. wäre sehr nett wenn du berichtest wenn du wieder da bist....#6


 



vielen dank für die schnelle antwort!

bin mal gespannt was mich dort erwartet!
aber so wie du berichtest sollte es ja ein erfolg werden.

werde dann berichten wenn ich wieder hier bin


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (18. April 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



dorschpapst81 schrieb:


> ich war anfang april schon in den westfjorden. der steinbeisser läuft und es ist jetzt die beste zeit für diese urigen kollegen aber sonst war tote hose angesagt. die dorsche müssten aber jetzt wieder an der küste eingetroffen sein und gestapelt auf dich warten und den heilbutt darf man in/ ab mai auch nicht ausser acht lassen. viel glück und krumme ruten. wäre sehr nett wenn du berichtest wenn du wieder da bist....#6


 
also so weit ich weiß ist eine gruppe zur zeit oben mit andre´s angelreisen und hat seit 3 tagen keinen fisch gesehen!!!!
der dorsch steht wohl noch zum laichen im atlantik in ca 80 m tiefe und ist unerreichbar...
richtig sinn macht es wirklich erst ab mitte mai dort hin zu fahren.
und aus der sicht der veranstalter ist es  ein großes risiko (ist meine meinung) so früh angelgruppen dort hin zu schiaken, denn das ist nicht island wie ich es kenne!!

wie gesagt habe es so gehört, wenn jemand was von "betroffenen" weiß würd mich das ganze mal aus deren sicht intressieren...

ansonsten sag ich mal so::vik::vik: 59 Tage und der rest von heute  :vik::vik:


----------



## Julius D. (19. April 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



Boot angler schrieb:


> also so weit ich weiß ist eine gruppe zur zeit oben mit andre´s angelreisen und hat seit 3 tagen keinen fisch gesehen!!!!
> der dorsch steht wohl noch zum laichen im atlantik in ca 80 m tiefe und ist unerreichbar...
> richtig sinn macht es wirklich erst ab mitte mai dort hin zu fahren.
> und aus der sicht der veranstalter ist es  ein großes risiko (ist meine meinung) so früh angelgruppen dort hin zu schiaken, denn das ist nicht island wie ich es kenne!!
> ...




wie gesagt, dorsche sind noch nicht an der küste aber steinbeisser müssten eigentlich laufen und ich kann nur aus eigener erfahrung empfehlen, wenn man vor anfang mai dort oben ist: sollte man mit geduld und konzentriert (auch in island manachmal nötig), bewaffnet mit naturköderrute über die muschelbänke und steine driften um sie zu bekommen. man befindet sich allerdings zu diesem zeitpunkt in island und möchte natürlich bei einer woche angeln auch nicht die anderen fischarten wie heilbutt, dorsch & co. ausser acht lassen. hänge ich jetzt einen dicken gummifisch dran und lass mich über die sandplateaus drifen oder wo die dorsche sonst immer stehen bekomme ich leider auch keinen fisch bzw. es sei denn man setzt alles auf eine karte um vielleicht einen zufallsfang zu landen, was in island sicherlich auch jede sekunde passieren kann, oder auch nicht. 
ab anfang/mitte mai ist was ich bis hierhin geschrieben habe, natürlich auch wieder über den haufen gekehrt.

ist schon immer ne kleine zwickmühle;+, wenn man dort draussen auf dem boot steht und die richtigen entscheidungen oder ideen umsetzen muss um erfolgreich zu sein. ich hoffe für die "beteiligten" das sie noch viele dicke fische fangen:m und uns mit geilen neuen island-pic überraschen! das schönste daran ist, das ich nächstewoche wieder hochfliege und neue sachen ausprobieren darf...


----------



## Ralf1801 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Hier einige Bilder von *Mitte März*.
http://www.andrees-angelreisen.de/fangerfolge/island.htm

Weitere Bilder von *Anfang April *und einen Reisebericht seht ihr hier:
http://www.andrees-angelreisen.de/reiseberichte/island/start.htm

Viele Grüße
Euer Ralf Andree


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

SOOOO ihr lieben,nun seht der nächste Island tourn schon fast v or der tür 
wer von euch war denn schon los dies jahr und wie siehts aus da oben???
jemand pics und berichte zum "scharfmachen" parat??

greetz

Mirco


----------



## shorty 38 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Morgen geht es los, Reisegewicht stimmt und alle sind schon richtig heiß. Melde uns ab und verspreche einen Bericht zu schreiben. Gruß shorty


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Morgen geht es los, Reisegewicht stimmt und alle sind schon richtig heiß. Melde uns ab und verspreche einen Bericht zu schreiben. Gruß shorty


 
na dann mal viiiel spass und vergiss nicht das megnesium gegen die krämpfe 

laß was hören wenn du wieder da bist und BILDER sprechen


----------



## Ralf1801 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Hallo Boot angler, ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß und Dicke Fische. Hier schon mal was zum anfüttern.







Weitere Bilder könnte Ihr hier ansehen:http://www.andrees-angelreisen.de/island/aktuelle_faenge.htm

Reisebericht von April: http://www.andrees-angelreisen.de/reiseberichte/island/talknafjordur.htm

Viele Grüße
Ralf Andree


----------



## Borkumshark (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Hi an alle !!! Bin wieder da aus Island !!! Meine Meinung: Für jeden Meeresangler der gerne Dorsch und Co fängt ein MUSS. Island 2009 ich bin dabei.:vik::vik::vik:#6#6#6:m:m:mhttp://www.angelreisen.de/angelurlaub_bericht_102.html

Der 34 Pfund Dorsch am Ende und der 18 kg Dorsch sind meine beiden kleinen Süssen. Und nächste Jahr kommt der Heilbutt (will ich hoffen). Und Julius schick mal ein paar Bilder von den Butt`s ins Netz.

Petri Heil allen die 2008 nach Flateyri fahren und viel Spass mit Julius!|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

GEIL GEIL GEIL!!!

Petri zu den schönen fischen, werde nachlegen 

Und nach mir wird der örnie auch noch einen nachlegen 
10 tage und der jämmerliche rest von
 H E U T E E ! ! ! 

greetz

mirco


----------



## Borkumshark (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Kennt noch jemand, jemanden der vielleicht im Oktober mit nach Trekgde (Süd- Norwegen, Pokalfischen) möchte ????
Julius unser Guide aus Island wird auch da sein sein !!! Wird bestimmt witzig!!!


----------



## Ralf1801 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Glückwunsch zu den super Fängen. Island ist TOP!



Borkumshark schrieb:


> Hi an alle !!! Bin wieder da aus Island !!! Meine Meinung: Für jeden Meeresangler der gerne Dorsch und Co fängt ein MUSS. Island 2009 ich bin dabei.:vik::vik::vik:#6#6#6:m:m:mhttp://www.angelreisen.de/angelurlaub_bericht_102.html
> 
> Der 34 Pfund Dorsch am Ende und der 18 kg Dorsch sind meine beiden kleinen Süssen. Und nächste Jahr kommt der Heilbutt (will ich hoffen). Und Julius schick mal ein paar Bilder von den Butt`s ins Netz.
> 
> Petri Heil allen die 2008 nach Flateyri fahren und viel Spass mit Julius!|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## leowar (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



Boot angler schrieb:


> GEIL GEIL GEIL!!!
> 
> Petri zu den schönen fischen, werde nachlegen
> 
> ...




viel Spaß und bring paar schöne Fotos mit


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



leowar schrieb:


> viel Spaß und bring paar schöne Fotos mit


 
looogooo:vik:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

|rolleyes:g:m:vik:#6HAVE A LOOK @ THE RED TEXT @ MY SIGNATUR |rolleyes:g:m:vik:#6:q


----------



## Borkumshark (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Du glücklicher magst mich wohl in deinem Koffer verstecken ????#q#q:c:c


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*



Borkumshark schrieb:


> Du glücklicher magst mich wohl in deinem Koffer verstecken ????#q#q:c:c


 
selbst wenn ich wollte würde das nix werden, wiege seit tagen mein gepäck hin und her...

mann mann mann, morgen wird wohl der längste tag des jahres...

naja, aber nun ist ja wirklich nichtmehr weit


----------



## shorty 38 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Hallo Skalar_AB und Shoty haben ein paar kurze Berichte unter Reisebericht Flatery geschrieben. Leider spielte das wetter nicht mit, aber der Rest war Spitzenklasse! Gruß Shorty


----------



## Skalar_AB (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

Hallo Mirco, 
wünsche dir gute Reise, viel Spaß und vor allem besseres Wetter, als wir es hatten, dann fängst du garantiert die Fische, die du dir vorstellst. 
Viele Grüße
Ernst#h


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

So, bin wieder zurück!!!
fischen waren etwas schwieriger zu finden als letztes jahr, allerdings sehr gute fische dabei.
leider war bei mir schon bei 16kg (an der waage leider nunrnoch 15kg ausgeblutet) und bei Steinbeißern bei 10,5 kg (an derwaage dann nurnoch 9,6kg) schluß, allerdings konnte ich wie auch letztes jahr eine kategorie als 2. Sieger für mich (in diesem fall für uns) "abgreifen"


Kalli Karpfen und ich wurden 2. in der Steinbeißer wertung und das mit jeweils genau 9,6kg a der waage, beide fische am selben tag, wärend der selben drift auf dem selben boot gefangen (waren wohl zwillinge  ) 
muß jetzt aber ins bett, ausschlafen!!!
hoffe bericht folgt die tage, bilder auch!!!

greetz und perti an örnie, der JETZT bereits wohl auf dem wasser ist 

Mirco


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Island 2008, Wer Ist Dabei???*

sooo ihr lieben ,habe Hier : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=246&pictureid=1819 mal ein kleinen Bericht verfasst, viel spass beim lesen


----------

